# NAS als Mediaserver für Wohnzimmergeräte



## Wannseesprinter (9. April 2010)

*NAS als Mediaserver für Wohnzimmergeräte*

Guten Morgen,

Da sich Teile von Netzwerk und Teile von Heimkino in meiner Anfrage befinden, habe ich es mal in "Sonstige Hardware" gesteckt.

Ich habe vor, mir bald ein DLNA-fähiges Gerät von Samsung, den BD-C5500, zuzulegen.

Zudem plane ich noch dieses Jahr ein NAS von D-Link, das DNS-323, als Medien- und Backup-Server einzusetzen. Schließlich wollen drei Rechner im Haus gut abgesichert sein und die dann in dem NAS befindlichen 2x1 TByte Festplatten im Raid 1-Verbund sollen mit einigen Mediendaten gefüllt werden.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage:

Kann dieser Netzwerkspeicher mit seiner UPnP AV-Fähigkeit problemlos mit DLNA-Geräten kommuzieren?

Habt ihr bereits Erfahrungen mit Mediastreaming von Netzwerkfestplatten/Rechnern auf eure Wohnzimmergeräte wie PS3, Mediaplayer-Boxen etc. gemacht?

Beim Streaming vom Rechner zur Playstation 3 zum Beispiel soll sich dieses Szenario ja hervorragend mit dem PS3 Mediaserver umsetzen lassen können.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir etwas von eurem Wissen preisgeben könntet 

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2010)

*AW: NAS als Mediaserver für Wohnzimmergeräte*

Also, grundsätzlich hat der Samsung-Player ja schonmal (W)LAN. Die Frage wäre dann: kann der da auch einfach nur auf Dateien zugreifen, oder MUSS der Server oder ein PC oder was auch immer wirklich selber auch ein DLNA-"Server" sein? 

Dazu solltest Du am besten mal in die Anleitung des Samsung schauen.

Ich könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass der Player halt einfach dem DLNA-Standard entspricht, also alle Eventualitäten beherscht, zB AUCH ein Signal von einem Streaming-Server versteht, aber auch ganz simpel auf Dateien von im Netzwerk freigegebenen Ordnern zugreifen kann. Nicht-DLNA-Player können dann halt zB "nur" Dateien im Netztwerk lesen, aber keinen Stream verarbeiten. Allein DASS der Player (W)LAN hat, gehört ja schon zum DLNA-Standard mit dazu.

wikipedia sagt zB "_Digital Media Server (DMS) stellen Medien... zur Verfügung (z. B. Personal Computer oder *Network Attached Storage*)" _- vielleicht nennt der DLNA-Standard einfach nur PCs + NAS dann rein als Definition "DMS", obwohl PC/NAS selber rein gar nix besonderes können müssen, außer PC/NAS zu sein...? 


Vom NAS aus aber irgendwie den Samsung "ansteuern" wird bestimmt nicht gehen, aber ich denke mal, das hast Du eh nicht vor bzw. "man" steuert ja an sich eh nix von einem NAS aus an, sondern wenn dann vom PC aus ÜBER das NAS. ^^


----------



## Traubibaer (11. April 2010)

*AW: NAS als Mediaserver für Wohnzimmergeräte*

Ich hatte bis ungefähr vor einem Jahr als *NAS* von Raidsonic im Einsatz. Sie hatte ein eigenes Linux-Betriebssystem und darauf lief ein UPnP AV-Server-Programm (Twonky). Als Mediaplayer verwendete ich einen ZyXEL DMA-1000. Beides hat recht anständig miteinander funktioniert.

Allerdings bin ich von dieser Gerätestruktur grundsätzlich abgegangen. Das Problem aus meiner Sicht war, dass ich an der NAS aufgrund meiner fehlenden Linux-Kenntnisse nicht viel machen konnte. Außerdem waren die Möglichkeiten ohnehin begrenzt. An einer Mediaplayer-Box kann man nun rein gar nichts machen (außer vielleicht ein Firmware-Update). D.h. kommt irgendwann mal wieder ein anderer Videocodec in Mode, steht man mit seiner Box im Regen. 

Daher habe ich das System grundsätzlich umgestellt. 

Ich habe in einem anderen Zimmer ein alten PC zu stehen, der für Backups und die "Medienablage" da ist. Es ist ein vollwertige PC mit XP und wenn was ist, kann ich problemlos daran rumfummeln. Zum Abspielen habe ich mir einen HTPC zusammengebaut. Das ist aus meiner Sicht auch viel flexibeler. Ich kann jederzeit neue Codecs installieren und auch noch ins Internet gehen. Natürlich ist das alles etwas teurer. 

Ich würde keine geschlossenen Mediaplayer oder NAS-Boxen mehr verwenden. Sie sind mir zu unflexibel und man kann wenig bis nichts daran machen.

Gruß vom Wannsee 
Traubi
.


----------



## pc-samurai (11. April 2010)

*AW: NAS als Mediaserver für Wohnzimmergeräte*

also grundsätzlich müsste es funzen.. werde noch erklären warum, aber ich muss jetzt erstmal wachwerden....bin noch extrem müde...

mfg

pc-samurai


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. April 2010)

*AW: NAS als Mediaserver für Wohnzimmergeräte*

Hallo,

vielen Dank erstmal für die vielen aufklärenden Antworten.

Ich habe mich die Tage sehr stark mit dem Thema befasst. Zum Schluss habe ich mich doch entschieden, einen kleinen vollwertigen Homeserver ins Auge zu fassen. Welcher das sein soll? Acer Aspire easyStore H340 mit insgesamt 2 TByte (2x1 TByte) Festplatten- und 2 GByte Arbeitsspeicher. Darin werkelt ein Intel Atom 230 mit rund 1,6 GHz; das reicht für Mediastreaming, Backups und kleinere Spielereien vollkommen aus. Mit angegebenen 50 Watt Leistungsaufnahme im Betrieb und 1,6 Watt im Stand-By liegt der Server ganz im Rahmen.

Leider trifft der Preis mit rund 400 Euro leicht ins Schwarze. Der Server hat 4 Festplatteneinschübe, kann so mit der Zeit aufgestockt werden. Als Betriebssystem werkelt dort das Windows Home Server, was mit guter Bedienungsübersicht und einem Mehr an zusätzlichen Funktionen aufwartet.

Zudem soll der kleine Würfel eine gute Geschwindigkeit mit seiner Gigabit-Anbindung von etwa 62 MByte/s schreibend und zirka 80 MByte/s lesend haben (große Datenmengen). Nicht verkehrt, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: PC Games Hardware

Als Fazit kann ich sagen:

Weg vom NAS mit leicht eingeschränkenden Funktionen, hin zum kleinen Homeserver mit viel Möglichkeiten zum Aufstocken; sei es hardware- oder softwaretechnisch.

Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott
Patrick Daus


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2010)

*AW: NAS als Mediaserver für Wohnzimmergeräte*

Ist doch o.k, sieht auch noch ganz schick aus - aber ich verstehe irgendwie nicht ganz "_Leider trifft der Preis mit rund 400 Euro leicht ins Schwarze_" => "ins schwarze" ist doch eine postive Redewendung, warum dann "leider" ? ^^


----------



## pc-samurai (12. April 2010)

*AW: NAS als Mediaserver für Wohnzimmergeräte*

wahrscheinlich, meinte er in das "Schwarze" seiner zwiebellederbrieftasche....^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. April 2010)

*AW: NAS als Mediaserver für Wohnzimmergeräte*

Hallo miteinander,

jop, ich habe mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Das Schwarze könnte zur Verbildlichung meine Zwiebelbörse sein; der Pfeil, der mit voller Wucht dort einschlägt 

Ich werde das gute Teil mal genauestens unter die Lupe nehmen, wenn es bei mir eingetroffen ist. Aktuell wartet ein neues Sofa auf mich (ein Muss), was die Planung etwas auseinander bringt. Was soll's... Das Jahr hat noch einige Tage, von daher bin ich ganz zuversichtlich, dass es 2010 klappen wird 

Sonnige Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet
Wannseesprinter


----------



## pc-samurai (15. April 2010)

*AW: NAS als Mediaserver für Wohnzimmergeräte*

mach das^^!! Aber mir gefällt das ding...^^


mfg

pc-samurai


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2010)

*AW: NAS als Mediaserver für Wohnzimmergeräte*

Bei Geldmangel würde sich auch ne Netzwerkfähige Multimedia-HDDs anbieten ^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. April 2010)

*AW: NAS als Mediaserver für Wohnzimmergeräte*

Hallo miteinander,

@Herbboy: Diese Gedanken hatte ich, als noch ein halbwegs brauchbares NAS in der Luft lag. Irgendwann habe diese Gedanken aber verworfen und liebäugle jetzt schon mit dem easyStore H340.

Klar, rund 370 Euro wollen erstmal investiert werden. Wenn ich das Schätzchen aber habe, werde ich sicherlich einige Jahre daran Spaß haben.

Vorteilhafterweise besitze ich bereits eine 500 GiByte external S-ATA Festplatte, die dann einfach in den Homeserver mit integriert wird - leider mit 7.200 Umdrehungen. Ein RAID-Verbund wird es in keinster Weise geben, da nur spezielle Daten wichtig sind. Diese werde ich dann mit Hilfe der Festplattenspiegelung einfach gegen einen Ausfall einer Platte absichern.

Mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Homeserver selbst zu basteln, habe ich auch bereits gespielt, aber diese meist unscheinbaren Kosten für eine Windows Homeserver-Lizenz und einem Gehäuse mit Wechselrahmen für 4 Festplatten sind nicht ohne. Den Aufpreis kann ich bei dieser Komplettlösung aber verkraften.

Beste Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------

